# not sure what to do with chestnuts



## jamesngalveston (Dec 13, 2013)

I have heard of these my whole life, have never even seen them till now.
I saw some videos of how to roast...
What else can you do with them...Would like to have some with family for christmas...
help with ideas...thanks.


----------



## Gwand (Dec 13, 2013)

I make a chestnut stuffing with Granny Smith apples, cornbread etc and serve with goose, duck or game.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 13, 2013)

what do they taste like..i have never had any....is it like a potatoe


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 13, 2013)

Cakes, cookies, ice cream, stuffing, soups, all kinds of things, here is my favorite:

Chestnut and Lobster Soup


*Ingredients*
•1 1 3/4- to 2-pound live lobster
•3 cups whole milk
•2 cups (or more) chicken stock or canned low-salt chicken broth
•1 small bay leaf
•6 fresh thyme sprigs
•4 fresh parsley sprigs
•3 cups vacuum-packed chestnuts* (15 to 16 ounces)
•1/4 cup Madeira
•1 tablespoon butter
•Minced fresh chives

*Preparation*

Cook lobster in pot of boiling salted water until shell turns bright red and meat is opaque in center, about 8 minutes. Drain. Transfer lobster to large bowl; cool. Working over same bowl to catch juices, twist off claws. Cut off tail. Cut lobster meat from shells. Reserve shells; scrape out green tomalley and discard. Cut meat into 1/2-inch pieces; cover and chill. 

Bring milk, 2 cups stock, bay leaf, thyme, parsley, and lobster shells with any accumulated juices to simmer in heavy large saucepan. Cover; simmer 10 minutes. Strain into large bowl. Return strained liquid to pan. Add chestnuts; bring to boil. Reduce heat; simmer uncovered until tender, stirring occasionally, about 15 minutes. Working in batches, puree soup in blender. (Lobster and soup can be made 1 day ahead. Cover separately; chill.) 

Bring soup to simmer. Stir in Madeira. Thin with more stock, if necessary, and stir until heated through. Season with salt and pepper. 

Meanwhile, melt butter in small skillet over medium heat. Add lobster meat; sauté 1 minute to heat through. 

Ladle soup into bowls. Top with lobster meat. Sprinkle with minced fresh chives and serve.


----------



## Gwand (Dec 13, 2013)

Hard to describe. But not like a potato, more like a nut but softer mYou might first try roasting them in their shells for 10 min at 350f. In NYC vendors sell roasted chestnuts off of pushcarts that have small hibachi grills to do the roasting.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 14, 2013)

fabiola, the tomalley is the first thing in eat, when i have fresh crabs, are lobster...and I louisiana we suck the heads to get to it.

thanks for the info on the chestnuts...Gwand.


----------

